# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon, wearing this...

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota 8200 Series, 21 Jewels*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Rlt 20 -honest


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Excuse me being a numpty Mach 0.whatever  , but what's the theme?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barreti said:


> Excuse me being a numpty Mach 0.whatever  , but what's the theme?


Oops sorry, I forgot that, well lets see, how about & this is only an idea, just for a change we have... `Wear Whatever You Want Saturday` :wink2: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> Rlt 20 -honest


It better not be a pepsi or I`ll cry :crybaby:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Barreti said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me being a numpty Mach 0.whatever  , but what's the theme?
> ...


:sweatdrop:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just got in from a night out with the boys and gonna be wearing this:

Rolex Sub










Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Rlt 20 -honest
> ...


rlt 17 h34r:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This arrived earlier in the week...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Alexus said:


> This arrived earlier in the week...


 :thumbup: cool


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seamaster GMT.










Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Today, I will be mostly wearing:










Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Chrono

Edit: Ooh, just realised I have over 100 posts! Woohoo! :rltb:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

RLT29 - arrived yesterday :notworthy:

Love it! Does mean I can't buy anything from Roy for at least another six months <_< but it's worth the sacrifice (although Roy may not see it the same way)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

If you think I'm awake early blame my cat, who insisted on playing football with my nose at 4.45am <_<

anyway, I'm going to the market later (Alexus, your posts have made me do it) - Portabello market actually - where a WIS friend is going to intoduce me to a dealer he knows who apparently has something rather special for sale 

and I'll be wearing this...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Rich, I am curious about what you will buy today 

Today I am wearing the Capeland:










all the best

Jan


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

sea king or me this morning


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Glycine today


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this for the weekend (except on the bi-metal bracelet) - off to the big smoke for the england round of the xmas family get together.

its ireland for xmas this year, wales for the new year and scotland at half term - eee the social whirl i live in.










should be back in time for the pub quiz sunday night though


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going for this today.

Alasdair


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Still wearing the Breitling :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorna worldtime, chrono, sliderule, rotating bezel jobbie 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Debaufre today.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Kelton Dynabeat GMT, for me today. GMT hand based on the Harlequins "time" 

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stil with the Seiko for the moment


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jaragar:



















Cheers


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Speedie on a Nato for me today.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

One of these 7t59s today


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Either the MOD or Nettuno:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Putting up shelves this morning, so started with a beater.










Now just lounging around for a few hours, so moved onto the Ralf Tech just because I haven't worn it for a while.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Started the day with these...

*Marina Militare `Asian `6497 17 Jewels*












Alpha `Grenade`, Miyota cal.8205 21 Jewels










Swapped over to these later...

*Sekonda, Poljot 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6*



*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19/21(?) Jewels.*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Battered old Sturmanskie this afternoon; thanks for reminding me about this one, Dan!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Scubapro Tuna 500m


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still this one:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Giving this some wrist time today


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Took a load of kids orienteering this morning so I needed a tough watch.










My modified 007 on a Nato did the trick


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Took a load of kids orienteering this morning so I needed a tough watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that mod


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This so far










swapping to this tonight










but not looking to get it wet today though.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

on the sofa with my duvet and full on man flu wearing this .










jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just done another swap, over to these....

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*.










*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

om on rubber


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Just been out for a bike ride with the lad. Off to a housewarming this eve, a good all-rounder, Beuchat Abyss.










Andy


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Changed to this now:










Archimede PO 50/90


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sangman2000 said:


> om on rubber


cool........


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Started with this










Now wearing this


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got back home (with something new :blink: ) but put this old thing on

Aquastar Glasstar


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just got back home (with something new :blink: ) but put this old thing on
> 
> Aquastar Glasstar


i am lovin that


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Been out all day so this one is still on the wrist.......


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

>


I have to say, almost against my will, that that RLT is touching all my secret places...

The crown, and the edging, and those big fat pushers..

Oooer...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just done another swap, over to these....
> 
> *Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*.
> 
> ...


Lovely shot of the 8


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> i love that mod


Thanks Shawn. Your post has still got me wondering about putting a domed sapphire on it though. Hmmm...



Toshi said:


> Just got back home (with something new :blink: )


Can't help yourself Rich? 

What did you get?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i love that mod
> ...


i would go for it....it gives real depth to the watch


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i love that mod
> ...


Not telling :tongue2:

You'll have to wait until it's had a service and I take some pics


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh thats not fair Rich.......

For those of us who cant buy, we have to get our fix through those who can


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Ahhh thats not fair Rich.......
> 
> For those of us who cant buy, we have to get our fix through those who can


 :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ahhh thats not fair Rich.......
> 
> For those of us who cant buy, we have to get our fix through those who can


Well I really should be one of those who can't buy, too :huh:

But no 710 at the moment (for another week) so I thought "why not?"


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on Rich, need a fix :smoke:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Come on Rich, need a fix :smoke:


 :shutup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Come on Rich, need a fix :smoke:


Buying watches vicariously through other people. :lol:

I can't believe our dealer's holding out on us... come on Rich.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

he's gonna crack....my money is on a rolex


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well Rich better post soon, I'm not to sure if I'm going to make it :fear:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I am not going to crack..... I am going to the pub :tongue2:

...... wearing my new watch (on a nato - now, is that a clue?) h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on man, I need it, just a little look.......


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Come on man, I need it, just a little look.......


:yes:

Perhaps even a picture... you could draw it yourself. We need something :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: he's a tease.....is it on a bond nato rich????


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Come on man, I need it, just a little look.......
> ...


OK, you win...










see you in the morning people :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


speedie :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool....Thats better......

Enjoy your.......

Speedy Pro......


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Ah, That's better :rofl:

It's very nice. I can see that you really have got the hang of that new DSLR Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I want one like that :thumbsup:

BTW Enjoy your beer epsi:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


is that the new RAW format he was going on about???


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> is that the new RAW format he was going on about???


:lol:

Really, i'm pmsl at the moment.

Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


Nah ! the hands are all wrong, I recon that is a fake


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


and the pushers look a bit wrong as well.....and have you noticed the lugs?? do they look right to you?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today. Took a few pics for my website effort this afternoon.




























Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All this talk of chrono's, has made me go and switch to this for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> he's gonna crack....my money is on a rolex


Seeing the pic Rich posted you could be right, DAYTONA :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > he's gonna crack....my money is on a rolex
> ...


I was just about to say the same Muters, I reckon the twin circles around the sub dials is the give away.

Could be an Alpha though  . Hopefully a few beers will loosen Rich's tongue :beer:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > he's gonna crack....my money is on a rolex
> ...


could be the CRAYOLA


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SD today. Sorry but pisssed. Cant remember how to get into pic server.

Savin for ND Sub now.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> SD today. Sorry but pisssed. Cant remember how to get into pic server.
> 
> Savin for ND Sub now.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JHM said:


> Rich, I am curious about what you will buy today
> 
> Today I am wearing the Capeland:
> 
> ...


Nice watch - great pic.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

chris l said:


> Battered old Sturmanskie this afternoon; thanks for reminding me about this one, Dan!


My pleasure mate! 

Tag for me today










Some lovely watches on display today, especially the 1963 seagull, so classy, the JSAR and how "right" does a sub look on a NATO?? Gorgeous.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> >
> 
> 
> I have to say, almost against my will, that that RLT is touching all my secret places...
> ...


They are still available Chris :wink2: :rltb:



Timetraveller said:


> Lovely shot of the 8


Thanks, it was taken a few years ago unfortunately my photo skills have taken a bit of a nose dive since then 

Anyway I had to go out to a festive evening of old English songs this evening, decided to wear these two...

*CWC (WWEGS) `G10`, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels* (issued to the Army in 1999)










*RLT-P.XIIV (1/1), ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made in 02/06.*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> My pleasure mate!
> 
> Tag for me today
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> r00barb said:
> 
> 
> > Some lovely watches on display today, especially the 1963 seagull, so classy
> ...


They are rather nice & a lot better quality then the price they go for suggests, of course some people are greedy & have more then one


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh thats not fair Rich.......
> ...


 :notworthy:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Goddamn...I love this place. :rltb:

Spent the day cleaning the garage (pronounced "garauge" btw) and putting up xmas decorations, so went through the whole day watchless. It looked something like this...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh thats not fair Rich.......
> ...


No 710 for a week ,:yahoo:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


What no beater Rich


----------

